# Can a tamiya flat clear be used over alclad?



## Robbbie1984 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just brought some alclad and I would like a dull worn flat metal finish on the project. Would tamiya flat clear work as I'm addicted to using the stuff and love how it works! Also weathering on the subject, can you weather straight onto alclad or do you need a clear coat and which product is best?! I realise this will be trial and error but here goes!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2012)

Can't say I've tried it but I don't see why it wouldn't work. As far as I know, the Tamiya stuff is acrylic based which can go over enamels. My experience with Tamiya Flat Base though suggests to not apply this straight from the bottle but to mix it into a clear coat, otherwise you get a dusty look. But you probably know that gien that you seem to have used it before.

Best thing is to try it on a bit of scrap plastic.


----------



## Robbbie1984 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's cool, was worried there may be some nasty reaction as wasn't sure what alclad could handle but from what I've read it appears durable......time to crack on then! Cheers!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

remember Tamiya FLAT BASE and TAMIYA FLAT CLEAR are 2 different things, flat Clear is already mixed while the Flat Base is an additive to Flat or Gloss clear. be careful with the ratio of adding Flat base as it WILL create a frosting effect if too much is used. As Andy says try it elsewhere first on a sample...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah, you're right Wayne. I misread the post as Flat Base. Too much rum in the nog.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Ask me how I know....

Only made that mistake once.....Looooong ago...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2012)

I did too Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2012)

Hah! Cheers mate!


----------



## Robbbie1984 (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, definately flat clear I have, I'll avoid the flat base lol!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2012)

I made the same mistake - once! Be aware that any clear coat over a metal finish, will alter the look of that finish, and magnify the metallic particles. As Andy mentioned, it would be best to experiment first, on a piece of scrap plastic or a scrap model.


----------

